
Mathematics and the Imagination - danielhughes
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematics_and_the_Imagination
======
danielhughes
Here's a link to the book in PDF and plain text
[https://archive.org/details/MathematicsAndTheImagination](https://archive.org/details/MathematicsAndTheImagination)

